# question about corvette wheels



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

i want to put corvette wheels on my 5x100 mk4 golf
do i need 5x120 wheel adapter to fit?
you know corvette sawblades 17x8.5 and 9.5 wheels
any suggestion?
thanks
james


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: question about corvette wheels (vwglolf4)*

corvette wheels are 5x120.7 to be exact, with a 70.3mm center bore.
yes you would need adapters
what are the offsets of those wheels do you know?


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

i am really not sure about that yet
since I am going to pick them up this weekend
He told me 50 but i dont think he is sure about that
i assume that it should be 45++ 
so 5x120 to 5x100 is not going to work?
or i need special adapters?
Thanks man for your help


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*

adapters converting from 5x100 to 5x120 will work just fine..
just find out the exact offset so you can calculate your final setup after adapters.
check this link out and read through it
http://www.skulte.com/product_...id/58
you can order the adapters custom size, and bolt pattern.


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

hey sir
Do you think i can buy locally 5x120 wheel adapters 20mm all around???
he has all hardwares as well
If offset if 45+, then is it ok to go with local guy's adapters as well? 
He wants them for 200CAD(approx. 200usd)
I dont know its worth it to buy from him since i prolly need shipping to up here even though i purchase adapters through website(usually sales are located in us...thats too bad)
Thanks man


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*

yea if you know of a local shop that will make them for you, they can make them in any size starting from 20mm and up.
just contact them and let them know what you need.
let him know you want them hub and wheel centric,
let him know the starting center bore and the new converted center bore.


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

sorry to mention that
the local guy has a 5x120(usually bmw bolt pattern adapter, right? from ECS tuning..20mm) for sale
I think it desigend for 5x120 as usual 
I highly believe that its hub centric...
but i dont know about center bore and new converted centre bore ...
is this neccesary or just 5x120 adapters (w/ hardware) will work?
sorry for being keep asking stupid questions


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglolf4* »_sorry to mention that
the local guy has a 5x120(usually bmw bolt pattern adapter, right? from ECS tuning..20mm) for sale
I think it desigend for 5x120 as usual 
I highly believe that its hub centric...
but i dont know about center bore and new converted centre bore ...
is this neccesary or just 5x120 adapters (w/ hardware) will work?
sorry for being keep asking stupid questions

i stated the new converted center bore above.
here it is again

_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_corvette wheels are 5x120.7 to be exact, with a 70.3mm center bore.
yes you would need adapters
what are the offsets of those wheels do you know?

you need an adapter that will convert your 5x100 to 5x120.
alot of adapters are HUB centric, but you also want them to be WHEEL centric.


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

i picked up wheels 
17x8.5 front 17x9.5 rear
which size of adapters should get?
offset 56 all around
when i went to wheels shop in my town, they dont suggested these wheels on my car since it will give lots of stress on my car????
i dont know
thanks


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglolf4* »_i picked up wheels 
17x8.5 front 17x9.5 rear
which size of adapters should get?
offset 56 all around
when i went to wheels shop in my town, they dont suggested these wheels on my car since it will give lots of stress on my car????
i dont know
thanks


any wheel shop will tell you they wont recommend a wheel to go on a car it doesnt belong on... they simply say it for liability issues and what they are trained to tell you.
i would prefer going with 20mm fronts and 20mm rears. thats the most common sizes. are you planning on stretching tires?
since they are staggered you would be pretty even as far as stance..
how low do you plan on going also?


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks sir
I have bilstein shock and eibach race springs which drops me 2" front 1.8" rear i guess
i might get coils but not sure yet
which size of tires should i get?
will 225-45-17 ok for all wheels? 
recommand me your knowledge!!!
thanks again


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglolf4* »_Thanks sir
I have bilstein shock and eibach race springs which drops me 2" front 1.8" rear i guess
i might get coils but not sure yet
which size of tires should i get?
will 225-45-17 ok for all wheels? 
recommand me your knowledge!!!
thanks again

you still didnt state whether you like stretch or not?
if you do, you can run a 215/45 series in front and a 225/45 in the rear


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

sorry
I like to stretch tires
lol
so 20mm front, rear will be just fine eight?
thanks man


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*

yea running the same size adapters will still allow you have the staggered look since the wheels are staggered.
since volkswagen rear wheel base is about 10mm narrower than the front.
if you have a wheel that has a et56 offset, mounting a 20mm adapter will make the final offset et36. Fronts will be fine. Now since the rear wheels are 1" wider than the fronts (25.4mm = 1 in.) minus the narrower rear wheel base (10mm) makes the rear stick out approx (15.4mm) more than the front. if you run 25mm adapters in the rear, then the rears would stick out approx. (20.4mm) more than the front.


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

I just want simple
so i will get 20mm adapters 
right on!
thanks so much
i will post some pics after install my corvette wheels
hey btw, can i put 225-45-17 stretched (all 4 wheels) for now???
thanks


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*

a 225 series tire wont have as much stretch on a 8.5.
it will stretch on a 9.5 but not so much on a 8.5


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

but will that work right?
just for now and see how it sits
and when spring come i will do staggered tires
since I am in Canada (winter still)


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*

yea it will work of course.
just thought you were looking for the staggered tire setup now.
but yes you can run 225 series tires on all 4 corners.
since you arent that low right now, you shouldnt have a big problem with rubbing.
now when you get your coilovers, then you're gona have to look into stretching more if you are planning on slamming your car on its nuts


----------

